# DSR708 Firmware problem + clock issue



## wallyl (Dec 16, 2004)

I recently replaced a defective DSR708 DTV\Tivo with another one. The old unit had received the firmware upgrade last summer and worked well until crashing last November. I am unable to get the replacement one the firmware update. I also am now having a problem with the clock since daylight savings started. It will not go to the DST time. I've checked the menu's and they are right.

Directv tech support has been no help.

Any suggestions??


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

The firmware on the 708 is in ROM and can not be modified. The clock is powered by a Eveready 2032 battery on the motherboard. Daylight savings time is controled by software versions. Current version 6.4a with fixes for new season passes and 6.2a with support for Multi-room viewing both available for $20.00 from DVRupgrade. 6.4 update from Directv only available over phone sporaticlly due to software problems. DVRupgrade is only way to get it for sure. Hope this helps. Good Luck


----------



## wallyl (Dec 16, 2004)

rbtravis said:


> The firmware on the 708 is in ROM and can not be modified. The clock is powered by a Eveready 2032 battery on the motherboard. Daylight savings time is controled by software versions. Current version 6.4a with fixes for new season passes and 6.2a with support for Multi-room viewing both available for $20.00 from DVRupgrade. 6.4 update from Directv only available over phone sporaticlly due to software problems. DVRupgrade is only way to get it for sure. Hope this helps. Good Luck


Thanks for the quick reply. Since the clock is working, I would not disturb that. I had version 6.3 on my previous 708 and this one is still 3.1 etc. Where can I obtain the $20 upgrades you're referring to.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

The upgrades are available through US mail or CD download from www.DVRupgrade.com.  The download is a iso file that you will have to burn and boot using a product such as Nero or Roxio
Sorry about their website design. In the upper right corner click on about us. Then on the next page click and choose software. Choose Philips as manufacturer the choose DSR 708


----------



## wallyl (Dec 16, 2004)

rbtravis said:


> The upgrades are available through US mail or CD download from www.DVRupgrade.com.  The download is a iso file that you will have to burn and boot using a product such as Nero or Roxio
> Sorry about their website design. In the upper right corner click on about us. Then on the next page click and choose software. Choose Philips as manufacturer the choose DSR 708


Thanks! I seem to remember this from awhile ago. At my age my memory is not what it once was. In any case, while I would like to update it, I won't do it now. My only issue at this time is the clock, I'm going to try a complete re-set of the unit erasing all and starting again to see if it will have the correct time then.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

When the passage of time gets to the old Daylight savings time date the time will autocorrect.


----------



## wallyl (Dec 16, 2004)

Interesting, I had thought of that, but DTV didn't think so. Any idea when the old DST would occur?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Summer and Winter solstice which I believe is March and October 21


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

wallyl said:


> Interesting, I had thought of that, but DTV didn't think so. Any idea when the old DST would occur?


First Sunday in April and last Sunday in October.


----------



## wallyl (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks! I Believe that probably will solve the clock problem.


----------



## wallyl (Dec 16, 2004)

I have had no success with trying to get the software upgrade from DTV. I am considering 2 options, one being the software on a disc, or trying to use parts from the functioning unit to try and get the older unit working (that has the software upgrade). I'm not sure what the problem that caused it to stop working, so I'm wondering if If swapping disk drives would work. There is someelse that I didn't notice before, this unit does not say series 2. I seem to remember the other unit saying that, I'm not sure if that was before or after the upgrade. Is it possible that some DSR 708,s were not series 2's?
Comments please!!


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Swapping the drives will not work. The drive are encrypted to the motherboard. If you move the drive you will have to do a clear and delete everything.


----------



## wallyl (Dec 16, 2004)

Does that include the software upgrade?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

It will move the software you have on the moved drive. If it had 6.4a you will get 6.4a if not you can purchase 6.4a from DVRupgrade for 20.00 and have the same effect as clear and delete everything on the drive.


----------



## wallyl (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks,
Let me make sure I understand this. If I swap drives, I will lose evrything except for the software upgrade. I think I had 6.3, but I'm not sure since it worked OK maybe it was 6.2. I don't believe it was 6.4.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

6.2 does not handle DST
only 6.2a and newer, suggest you use DVRupgrade for 6.4a and see if the problem goes away. If it does you can use instantcake on both Philips units.


----------



## wallyl (Dec 16, 2004)

Since I had DST on the previous unit. It probably was 6.3a. I'm sorry if I'm repeating myself. It would be easier for me to swap drives. If I understood you from a previous question. 6.3a will available on the newer unit? Correct? Sorry if I'm being dense I just want to be sure.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

After a clear and delete everything the same software version would be available. if you had 6.3a then you will still have 6.3a just on different box.


----------



## wallyl (Dec 16, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## wallyl (Dec 16, 2004)

Finally!! 6.4a is now on my DSR708. Other than being able to get back deleted shows, what else was added?


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

Remote scheduling.


----------



## wallyl (Dec 16, 2004)

unclemoosh said:


> Remote scheduling.


Sorry ! I'm a year late on replying to this.

What are you referring to when you said remote scheduling. I don't have a network choice only phone.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Network is not needed - the info comes over the satellite.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/dvr_scheduler


----------

